# 2006 GTO Volant Inductions Shipping Soon!



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

Volant has made some changes to their GTO induction so it will fit the 2005 and 2006 GTO! We have the system for the '05s in stock and inductions for the 2006 models should be ready to ship next week! 










Orders can be placed online or by calling 1-877-482-9763.

Have a good day!



*ORDER LINE - 1-877-4-TBYRNE (1-877-482-9763)
E-MAIL - [email protected] *

*CHECK OUR WEBSITE FOR CURRENT SPECIALS and PRICE MATCH PLUS POLICY! *

*WE HAVE YOUR FORCED INDUCTION NEEDS COVERED WITH - ATI, VORTECH AND MAGNUSON SUPERCHARGERS ALONG WITH STS TURBOS!*


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

tbyrne said:


> Volant has made some changes to their GTO induction so it will fit the 2005 and 2006 GTO! We have the system for the '05s in stock and inductions for the 2006 models should be ready to ship next week!




Mine already fits.... :lol:


----------

